# Pecan to Mill or not to Mill?



## zhivio (Jun 23, 2011)

Recently fell a couple of old pecan trees. Their diameter is nearly 2 feet and the logs are about 14' in length. I'm about to have them milled however not sure if making lumber stock is the best use.

Would blocks of pecan over lumber be in more demand? the logs themselves? or 1" &/or 2" lumber?

Nice heart however I'm more into rough than finished lumber. 

Thanks...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Pecan is well liked by most woodworkers, but not much well liked by those who have to mill and dry it. I don't mind it because I go in knowing there's going to be more waste than most other species. 

From mill to grill - tell the sawyer to save the waste for you. Resaw them into pieces about the size of a large thumb - soak them for a few hours before throwing them into the grill on the hot coals once the fire goes out.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"From mill to grill - tell the sawyer to save the waste for you. Resaw them into pieces about the size of a large thumb - soak them for a few hours before throwing them into the grill on the hot coals once the fire goes out. "

Absolutely correct. I have my friends save my the branches between 1" and 3" that are trimmed/fall from their trees. Great smoking wood.

George


----------

